# TTR225 : What is standard tyre size 225/40/18 or 235/40/18



## Grimsa (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I have just bought a 2003 TTR 225 with standard 18 inch wheels. I need to replace 2 of the tyres but not sure whether to get 225 or 235?

The 4x tyres on at the moment are 235/40ZR18 conti.

Is this the standard tyre size for this car or is 225 standard? Is there any major difference between the 2 widths or should i just stick with 235 to match the 2 good tyres on the front?

Grimsa.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

hi, most owners run 225/40/18s as standard. 235s wont make a great deal of difference , maybe a little more protection to the rim of the wheel .
But if you only need two then stick with the 235s. :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

the stig said:


> hi, most owners run 225/40/18s as standard. 235s wont make a great deal of difference , maybe a little more protection to the rim of the wheel .
> But if you only need two then stick with the 235s. :wink:


Agreed BUT make sure you put the new tyres on the rear of the car


----------



## Grimsa (Jun 10, 2008)

Stig / Jbell - thanks for the quick replies.

Whats the reason for new tyres on the rear? Do these wear quickest on the TT? (Asking as i also have an A3 Tdi with Q and this did all 4 tyres almost evenly)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Grimsa said:


> Stig / Jbell - thanks for the quick replies.
> 
> Whats the reason for new tyres on the rear? Do these wear quickest on the TT? (Asking as i also have an A3 Tdi with Q and this did all 4 tyres almost evenly)


Look here: http://www.michelin.co.uk/uk/auto/auto_ ... r_neuf.jsp


----------

